# Moving from Leyte to Cebu



## Dr Doc (Aug 6, 2017)

Greetings Expats,

I am moving a fully furnished 2-bedroom apartment from Leyte to Cebu and was hopeful someone on this forum knew of a person or company with a 14 foot or larger box-truck and driver I could hire for this move.

I have searched online for over a week with no success and thought perhaps someone here had used a company before and had their contact information.

I appreciate any help you may offer. 

All the best,

Dr Doc


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I found a couple of spots in Leyte online here's the links, but have you tried asking your Barangay office? Or possibly some sort of shipping company near your largest city. Another way is to have someone ask one of those large trucks if they can move you or know of another company.

Moving Company in Tacloban City, Philippines

https://yellowpages.cybo.com/PH/tanauan-leyte/moving-companies/?p=2


----------



## Dr Doc (Aug 6, 2017)

I've tried online ads... but with no success. 
However, these are all new leads... perhaps one of these will work out. 
Thanks so much for you help!


----------



## Dr Doc (Aug 6, 2017)

i have asked around locally with business people and at the municipal hall about shipping companies or someone with a truck... but with no leads so far... but i did not think of the barangay office... i will try that... thanks!


----------



## Dr Doc (Aug 6, 2017)

im thinking now that the best way to do this move is to hire a moving company in cebu city to ferry an empty truck to leyte... load the truck and return to cebu city with the payload... because the good folks here in the province look at me with blank looks when i ask about a moving truck or box truck to rent... because for most... moving is something they have never thought much about.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Finders Fee*



Dr Doc said:


> im thinking now that the best way to do this move is to hire a moving company in cebu city to ferry an empty truck to leyte... load the truck and return to cebu city with the payload... because the good folks here in the province look at me with blank looks when i ask about a moving truck or box truck to rent... because for most... moving is something they have never thought much about.


Another way to get information is to offer a finders fee (job) to anyone that can find you a moving company or someone who can move all your things one time, I'd make it a 1000 pesos because if you think about the costs to bring a truck from Cebu to Leyte would be much more, let them do the leg work. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dr Doc (Aug 6, 2017)

thanks for your suggestion! the ultimate is to find the exact truck i need that is already going to cebu city and pay one-way... for this move that would be a grand-slam in the bottom on the ninth for sure.


----------

